# getting rid of vista....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

we have a toshiba laptop that came with vista on it....we hate it. I have a copy of xp that used to run on my desktop that now runs linux so I'd like to put it on the laptop. I tried installing a dual boot and there are drivers missing. Anyone have any tips on the best place to get the drivers? As far as I can tell the sound, a video, usb, and the ethernet drivers are missing. If dh wasn't so insistent on not learning a new os I'd just put linux on it. But he's the one that uses it so......


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

haha give it back to him and tell him to search for his own drivers... meanwhile reminding him linux comes with drivers installed  

I know that would be cruel but sometimes it takes a firm aproach to get through HAHA.

I am running Ubuntu Gutsy on my acre aspire 5910 and just about everything works even the built in webcam!

Wish him luck!

Whenever I have to search for drivers i just google for them or get them from Toshiba or whoever.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

boot cdrom ., load XP and then get the drivers you need


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

if toshibas are like a dell I just did that to, youll have to chase down the drivers from the manufacturer.

that means you need to know who made what component and its model #.

use hiren's bootCD tools to do that.
this tool here
http://www.gtopala.com/
"SIW" will do the same thing on some systems.

SIW is a freeware stand alone program, its pretty cool.

but some of the tools on Hirens BootCD tools are even better but you have to make a Cd from the bootabe ISO image you download, then boot the computer from the CD.

its a giant pack of "Dos" level diagnostic programs, VERY handy for fixing puters.

SIW is easier to try first..... you just download it and run it.... alot of times it will ID the make model and serial # of your hardware.

dunno about toshiba.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

primal1 said:


> haha give it back to him and tell him to search for his own drivers... meanwhile reminding him linux comes with drivers installed
> 
> I know that would be cruel but sometimes it takes a firm aproach to get through HAHA.
> 
> ...


I'm running gutsy on my desktop....5 years old and runs like a dream. In almost a year of Ubuntu I've yet to have a lockup/freeze/or the dreaded blue screen! I've got xp on that computer too and the difference in startup times is amazing......ubuntu is fast! Dh though is hooked on a few windows games and a mapping program so is NOT willing to change. Vista is so annoying to me that I won't even use the laptop though......and its not that I don't want to learn a new os! So I just need to get him to back his info up (I'm not doing it that way if he misses something its his fault!) and then I'm going to say goodbye to vista. XP is the last os I personally will ever buy.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

comfortablynumb said:


> if toshibas are like a dell I just did that to, youll have to chase down the drivers from the manufacturer.
> 
> that means you need to know who made what component and its model #.


But you will usually be able to load the system to a running state. Maybe not ultrafast high res graphcis or maybe no sound but i will load, once up you can find the drivers and add them. The Toshiba's are pretty good to load from XP cd with the exception of sound.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

yeah if they used normal standard manufacturer parts and not the cheapest off brand bulk stuff they could get....

laptops do seem to be more willing to just "plug and play" than a tower.

I only found one machine so far that XP wouldnt run on some basic level at least in a usable state, your right.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Most Linux installs come with low level formatting tools ... at least that's my preferred method.

Here's an article that suggests downloading and utilizing the manufacturer's formatting apps.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

make sure there Are Microsoft Signed drivers for any hardware you need a driver for. Vista uses something called session zero (kernel for linux gurus) and it won't let any driver in that aren't signed.

That said (depending on how new this notebook is.. There may not be xp drivers for the hardware.


----------

